
React.js pure render performance anti-pattern - plurby
https://medium.com/@esamatti/react-js-pure-render-performance-anti-pattern-fb88c101332f#.tyqn9gys6
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10935001](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10935001)

